# names that go with surname Fitzgerald



## Kalia101

I'm looking for names that are unusual but nice that go with surname Fitzgerald Any ideas pleaseeeee :)


----------



## Misscalais

Boys or girls ( or both )


----------



## comotion89

I know two Fitzgeralds one is Eunice and her husband Patrick :D


----------



## Kalia101

Both we llike the name Phoenix but family are being abit horrible about it saying it's a mouthful with the surname Fitzgerald and I'm finding it difficult to find names I love at the moment I like Jax for a boy but oh isn't sure and Phoenix for a girl or sienna but Im not 100% on it xx


----------



## Cheska

Amy
Aaron
Esther
Ethan
Daisy
Oliver
Lucy
Jack
Ella
Jude


----------



## mummy2o

I went to a school with a Nina Frizgerald. I also went to school with another Nina, which was her nn. Her proper name was Martina


----------



## wannabemomy37

Weird how a PP suggested it, but Amy Fitzgerald first popped into my head

William
Walter
Kyle
Patrick

Leah
Amber
Julie
Eleanor


----------



## Button#

Evelyn
River
Miranda
Lauren
Celia
Aurelia


Devon
Ivan
Rowan
Preston
Archer
Hartley


----------



## OurLilFlu

Went to school with a Dylan Fitzgerald! I think many names go with the last name, I don't find it hard to pronounce, but I would probably stick to a shorter and simple first name... 2 syllables sounds nice


----------

